# gromwell root/powder source recommendations



## CTAnton (Apr 4, 2015)

well, I'm having me doubts about the gromwell root powder I bought. 5 weeks now infused in OO and there's not the slightest tinge of any color to the oil. It's proving to be the weak link in my infusion armada.
In my poking around on the web, I became aware that there are 2 different species both called purple gromwell quite interchangeably. I don't know if this makes a difference but one species alludes to it being purple in the plant species name...purpureo something or other...
So, if anyone can share with me a source they've had success with I'd be most appreciative...Thanks all!


----------



## CTAnton (Apr 8, 2015)

*gromwell root supplier*

Just thought I'd share what I found out after searching online for quite the while....
There is a supplier out of Ontario called Monteagle Herbs that sells not only gromwell roots but a tincture as well.From Nature With Love also has a product from the roots, CO2 extracted and pretty pricey....
On an aside, the gromwell root powder I had already from China sat and sat in the olive oil . Just out of curiosity I tried a pinch in water....VOILA! What I received must be more of an extract than simply ground roots. Can't wait to try this out with some blue cambrian clay. Planning to cut my water for the lye solution in half and add the gromwell root water at emulsion to try and see what color I can achieve...
I believe it was shunt who pointed out to me this color fades over time...I'm wondering if adding some ROE might counteract that or at least slow it down....any thoughts, folks?


----------

